# Indian CA (Chartered Accountant) degree



## thakkar.ronak (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Folks,

First of all.. indeed a great forum for expat....hats off 

I am from India and relocating to Johannesburg in April-2013. My wife is pursuing CA (Chartered Accountant) degree in India. I would like to know is Indian CA degree valid in South Africa? Does she have to clear any exam in South Africa before she start working as a CA in South Africa? How fair opportunities for CA fresher in Johannesburg?

I would also like to know the living cost for a couple in Johannesburg. I've searched thread on this forum and found couple of matching threads but those are out of dated. It would be great if any one can provide updated information on it.

Any help or information will greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Ronak


----------

